# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Thỉnh giáo anh Namcnc và các bác về đầu cắt er16

## Bongmayquathem

E vừa mua đc cái đầu cắt er16. Độ run out <0.01. Trên đầu cắt còn dính ít mạt nhôm. Tuy nhiên e ko biết đầu cắt này đạt được tốc độ max là bao nhiêu để chọn motor kéo cho phù hợp. Nhờ anh Namcnc và các bác có kinh nghiệm giúp e với ạ. Con này e cũng ko biết dùng bạc gì, tại ko dám tháo do chưa có kinh nghiệm. Cảm ơn các bác ạ.
IMAG0041 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0040 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0039 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0038 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Tuan Kieu

úi !! thì bác cứ mặc định cho nó khoảng 8000 đi. Em thấy gia công mà trên tốc độ này thì rất rất hiếm . càng đúng với máy chế ,khó có thể đảm báo các điều kiện kỹ thuật để máy gia công tốc độ cao. 

  Bác muốn cao hơn thì sẽ phải cân nhắc nhiều thứ lắm.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gia công tốc độ cao rất hiếm là sao bác. E vẫn chạy 24krpm để phay nhôm mà. Ý e là tốc độ của cái đầu cắt chạy đc tối đa bao nhiêu rpm ấy ạ.

----------


## khangscc

> Gia công tốc độ cao rất hiếm là sao bác. E vẫn chạy 24krpm để phay nhôm mà. Ý e là tốc độ của cái đầu cắt chạy đc tối đa bao nhiêu rpm ấy ạ.


Chạy nhanh hay chậm còn phụ thuộc loại dao nữa chứ cụ, thử đem dao ngón phay nhôm 24krpm xem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CKD

Dao từ 6mm đổ lại mình cắt 24K rpm hoài mà. Feed tương ứng thôi.
Giờ spindle cao tốc thì nó chẵng còn dừng lại ở con số 24K đâu. Với các mục đích khắc kim loại thì 24K nó chưa xi nhê.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hehe. Các cụ đi xa vấn đề e hỏi ùi. Ý e là cái đầu cắt này có thể đạt đc tốc độ bao nhiêu ạ. Chứ ví dụ nó max 6000rpm mà e kéo tới 10000rpm toi mất.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em nghĩ nó ko quá 8000 đâu.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

Có thấy hình gì đâu ta.

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chắc đính kèm bị lỗi. Để e sửa lại ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

k xem được ảnh cụ ơi? cái này bt nó quay được bao nhiêu thì bác xem nó sử dụng bi loại nào, tra catalog là ra mà

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã cập nhật lại ảnh ạ. Mời các bác vào giúp đỡ ạ

----------


## khangscc

Nếu nói chính xác thì khó, xem kiểu đai răng thế này chắc không hơn 8k được rồi  :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> k xem được ảnh cụ ơi? cái này bt nó quay được bao nhiêu thì bác xem nó sử dụng bi loại nào, tra catalog là ra mà


Dạ e chả dám tháo ra để xem bạc đạn nữa. Sợ lắp vào lại runout lớn. E chứ có kinh nghiệm tháo mấy cái này.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nếu nói chính xác thì khó, xem kiểu đai răng thế này chắc không hơn 8k được rồi


Dạ. 8000rpm hợp với con motor của bác lun á. Hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

con này xài ER16 nhìn cốt đoán nó xài bạc 7003C hay 7004C là hết mức  , tùy vào cái bạc đuôi nó như thế nào nữa thì mới biết.

Con này kéo qua dây đai , có tán lock do đó xác suất đầu đuôi đều xài 7xxx , mà bạc dưới phi 20 cho lổ trong thì vô tư cho 20Krpm , có điều các bộ phận đi kèm theo đã được cân bằng động chưa thôi chứ bạc đạn chịu được đó.

---nếu nut đã được cân bằng hay cơ cấu kéo collet dạng vành thép lò xo rời thì chạy 18krpm chẳng thành vấn đề , đây là nut swiss made nên khỏi lo nghĩ
--- còn cái bánh đai phía sau , được lock bằng ốc âm nên không cho tốc độ cao , chỉ vô tư 10krpm , nếu tháo ra dùng bánh đai V nhỏ lock bằng power clock , sau đó dùng dây đai V cao tốc nữa thì kéo qua tỉ lệ 1:2 , động cơ 10K thì phay 20k ok.

bánh đai răng chỉ ngon tầm 8000rpm là êm ái , lên cao hơn nó bắt đầu kêu , trên 15 krpm nó hú còn hơn con makita, chỉ có dây đai V loại mini loại cao tốc , phía ngoài khía răng , bên trong có lõi thép thì mới đẩy lên tốc độ cao được.... mà phải căng đai cứng nha.



nói chung hệ này cho tốc độ rất cao chỉ phụ thuộc vào mấy cái linh tinh kia thôi với lại tùy thuộc vào khả năng DIY nữa , nếu trình cao thì chơi qua khớp nối cao tốc mà kéo... ( loại khớp nối tương đối đã đối xứng hoặc đã được cân bằng động )

----------

Bongmayquathem, huynhbacan

----------


## khangscc

Đấy, bác Nam cho ý kiến rồi đấy, xúc con motor của em ngay đi kẻo không ai mua :Wink:  cha này khó quá, chày mồi hoài mà ko mua

----------

Bongmayquathem, Tuấn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cảm ơn bác Nam đã chỉ giáo. Hehe, bác khang inbox cho e cái motor đê.

----------


## Tuấn

> Đấy, bác Nam cho ý kiến rồi đấy, xúc con motor của em ngay đi kẻo không ai mua cha này khó quá, chày mồi hoài mà ko mua


Lại quả bác Nam chầu nước mía đi bác  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## khangscc

> Lại quả bác Nam chầu nước mía đi bác


Hô hô chắc lên mời bác Nam vài ly bia nhỉ  :Wink:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Lại quả bác Nam chầu nước mía đi bác


bác Nam chỉ thích Coca thôi bác Tuấn ah. hô hô  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## chetaocnc

ôi con này khó xài lắm để cho em đi bác :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thời buổi này ai mà làm máy uống coca báo giờ. ko uống bia thì cũng phải rượu đế . hi hi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> ôi con này khó xài lắm để cho em đi bác


Kaka, con này cũng dễ xài lắm bác, nó có sẵn cả part motor luôn. Có điều e tháo ra rồi, giờ đi kiếm con motor phù hợp nữa là okie.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Sẵn tiện e muốn hỏi các bác luôn, giờ e muốn tháo cái đầu cắt này ra khám phá thử xem. Khi tháo ra thì mình cần lưu ý những vấn đề gì ạ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

tháo cái nắp ra là thấy bạc đạn rồi , đừng rút ruột hay tháo con tán lock bạc ra làm gì , em thì chỉ tháo banh ra khi nó hư hỏng hay cần thay bạc đạn thôi ..

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ vâng. Cảm ơn anh. Lỡ lập topic hỏi rồi thì tận dụng hỏi thêm luôn. Hehe. Đầu cắt chắc để lâu nên mỡ khô quay hơi cứng ( chỉ là cứng hơn so với cái spindle tàu của e thôi chứ quay vẫn ok.) giờ e muốn cho nó trơn trơn tý thì e tra nhớt vào đc ko ạ. Hay là ko cần tra j hết cứ thế là chạy thôi ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Kiểm tra bạc xong vô mỡ mới may ra nó mượt hơn

----------


## thuhanoi

Đai răng kiểu đó chắc nguyên là tốc độ không cao đâu, mình đoán dưới 4k (cỡ full HD  :Big Grin:  )

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Nam CNC

không phải nó khô mỡ, dòng này mặt bích của nó có miếng cao su chặn bụi gây ma sát nên hơi nặng tay khi quay , nếu có miếng phốt cao su thì nó sạch bụi bù lại khi chạy vận tốc cao nó sẽ ma sát gay nóng cốt , hơi khó chịu chứ chả có vấn đề gì cả , nếu bác chủ suy nghĩ sao ra cách làm 2 bậc âm dương ăn khớp chặn bui thì sẽ quay nhẹ nhàng hơn nhiều.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

Nếu có phốt thì tháo bỏ cái lò xo bọc mép phốt lại chạy đỡ nóng hơn.

Còn cái bánh đai mà cấy ống side lock thế e nghĩ con này hồi trước cho chạy không nhanh, có thể thay bánh đai thì mới lên tốc cao được.

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> không phải nó khô mỡ, dòng này mặt bích của nó có miếng cao su chặn bụi gây ma sát nên hơi nặng tay khi quay , nếu có miếng phốt cao su thì nó sạch bụi bù lại khi chạy vận tốc cao nó sẽ ma sát gay nóng cốt , hơi khó chịu chứ chả có vấn đề gì cả , nếu bác chủ suy nghĩ sao ra cách làm 2 bậc âm dương ăn khớp chặn bui thì sẽ quay nhẹ nhàng hơn nhiều.


Dạ đúng là 2 đầu nó có cái phốt bằng cao su chặn lại. Hehe, cái cốt chỗ bánh răng nó khoét lõm đi 1 tý, dẫn đến không cân bằng động đựoc do đó e cũng nghĩ e này tốc độ không cao. Nhưng nếu đạt 8000rpm thì cũng đủ nhu cầu xài rồi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Test runout miệng côn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hôm nay buồn buồn tháo cái đầu cắt ra coi. Bên trong có 4 bạc nhưng mà chả thấy tên tuổi, ký hiệu j. Cũng không biết cách tháo mấy cái bạc đấy ra như thế nào. Đường kính ngoài của bạc là 40, đường kính trong 17. Có bác nào đoán đựoc nó là bạc j ko ạ.
IMAG0085 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0086 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0084 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## MinhPT

> Hôm nay buồn buồn tháo cái đầu cắt ra coi. Bên trong có 4 bạc nhưng mà chả thấy tên tuổi, ký hiệu j. Cũng không biết cách tháo mấy cái bạc đấy ra như thế nào. Đường kính ngoài của bạc là 40, đường kính trong 17. Có bác nào đoán đựoc nó là bạc j ko ạ.
> IMAG0085 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0086 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0084 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


Có phải vòng bi 6203 không nhỉ?
Đường kính trong 17mm, đường kính ngoài 40mm, dầy 12mm

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có phải vòng bi 6203 không nhỉ?
> Đường kính trong 17mm, đường kính ngoài 40mm, dầy 12mm


Dạ đúng rồi ạ, dày khoảng 12. Cái này độ lên bạc 7 đựoc ko nhỉ. Mà sao lúc chưa tháo ra thì runout miệng côn là 0.01, giờ tháo ra lắp lại runout tới 0.1. kỳ ta.

----------


## MinhPT

> Dạ đúng rồi ạ, dày khoảng 12. Cái này độ lên bạc 7 đựoc ko nhỉ. Mà sao lúc chưa tháo ra thì runout miệng côn là 0.01, giờ tháo ra lắp lại runout tới 0.1. kỳ ta.


Có lẽ vòng bi cũ đã mòn rồi chăng? Khi lắm vào bác để đồng hồ và lay cái trục xem kim đồng hồ có nhúc nhích không?
Mình thấy vòng bi này khó mà tốc độ cao được, 3000rpm là chịu. Mình không biết có thay bi tốc độ cao được hay không.
Với lại bác dùng mỡ gì thế? Liệu tốc độ cao thì mỡ có bị chảy hết ko?

----------


## MinhPT

Vừa google ra cái vòng này: Nachi 30203, cùng cỡ, mà tốc độ được 14000rpm

Tra internet thì 6203-2Z SKF max 19000rpm bác ạ, chả hiểu gì luôn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có lẽ vòng bi cũ đã mòn rồi chăng? Khi lắm vào bác để đồng hồ và lay cái trục xem kim đồng hồ có nhúc nhích không?
> Mình thấy vòng bi này khó mà tốc độ cao được, 3000rpm là chịu. Mình không biết có thay bi tốc độ cao được hay không.
> Với lại bác dùng mỡ gì thế? Liệu tốc độ cao thì mỡ có bị chảy hết ko?


Cả 4 vòng bi rơ nặng bác ạ. Lấy tay lay lay cái vòng tròn trong của vòng bi đựoc mà. Loại này siết ốc nó ép vòng bi vào nên khi lắp vào không có cảm giác rơ. Còn tháo ra thì rơ hết.

----------


## MinhPT

> Cả 4 vòng bi rơ nặng bác ạ. Lấy tay lay lay cái vòng tròn trong của vòng bi đựoc mà. Loại này siết ốc nó ép vòng bi vào nên khi lắp vào không có cảm giác rơ. Còn tháo ra thì rơ hết.


Ko phải, dòng 6000 thì bình thường ko phải dòng 7000 là loại tiếp xúc góc. 
Ý là bác lắp cả 4 vòng vào đầu cắt rồi thử xem có rung ko?

Còn muốn mua bi series 7000 thì mua cái này http://www.skf.com/group/products/be...7203%20BE-2RZP

Tiện thể copy cái series 6000 để bác tham khảo: http://www.skf.com/group/products/be...nation=6203-2Z

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Ko phải, dòng 6000 thì bình thường ko phải dòng 7000 là loại tiếp xúc góc. 
> Ý là bác lắp cả 4 vòng vào đầu cắt rồi thử xem có rung ko?
> 
> Còn muốn mua bi series 7000 thì mua cái này http://www.skf.com/group/products/be...7203%20BE-2RZP
> 
> Tiện thể copy cái series 6000 để bác tham khảo: http://www.skf.com/group/products/be...nation=6203-2Z


Dạ. Lắp vào siết ốc lock thì nó chả rơ. Vậy là dạng bi này nó rơ vậy hả bác. Còn cắt thử thì e chưa cắt, tại chưa gá lên được.

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng này là 7203 , vòng giữ bi bằng thép nên nó không cho phép tốc độ cao như 7203C , con này chạy <10000rpm không vấn đề gì cả.

Việc tháo ra ráp lại bị runout lớn thì bác kiểm tra lại việc clock ốc nhé , có thể chưa siết đủ lực nên hệ bị xộc xệch , run out lớn thôi , chuẩn là không rơ dọc trục và quay cực êm , nếu siết cứng quá quay sẽ bị cứng tay , kêu lục cục , còn nhẹ quá thì kêu rồ rồ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> dòng này là 7203 , vòng giữ bi bằng thép nên nó không cho phép tốc độ cao như 7203C , con này chạy <10000rpm không vấn đề gì cả.
> 
> Việc tháo ra ráp lại bị runout lớn thì bác kiểm tra lại việc clock ốc nhé , có thể chưa siết đủ lực nên hệ bị xộc xệch , run out lớn thôi , chuẩn là không rơ dọc trục và quay cực êm , nếu siết cứng quá quay sẽ bị cứng tay , kêu lục cục , còn nhẹ quá thì kêu rồ rồ.


Dạ cảm ơn bác Nam. Em hỏi tý nữa là cái cốt er16 ấy, khi em tháo ra thì thấy trục cốt bị xước vài đường (khoảng 5 đường, còn lại bóng). Lắp vào ổ bi thì vẫn bó, muốn rút ra phải gõ nhẹ mới lấy cốt ra khỏi bạc đạn đựoc. Vậy nó xước thế có ảnh hưởng gì đến runout không ? Mình tháo cốt ra vào thường xuyên có ảnh hưởng đến runout không ?

----------


## MinhPT

Tháo vòng bi ra xem mới chính xác đời 7000 hay 6000. 7000 thì đúng là bi tỳ góc như bác Nam nói trên
6000 siết ốc ép cũng cứng lại nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Tháo vòng bi ra xem mới chính xác đời 7000 hay 6000. 7000 thì đúng là bi tỳ góc như bác Nam nói trên
> 6000 siết ốc ép cũng cứng lại nhé


Bác có kinh nghiệm tháo vòng bi loại này chỉ giáo em với ạ. Giờ e cũng muốn tháo ra coi mà chưa biết tháo ra kiểu gì. (cảo vòng bi trong giá mắc quá mua không nỗi). Có cách nào kinh tế mà hiệu quả ko ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

tháo chi trời , tui nói 7203 là 7 mà , làm gì có vòng bi 6xxx mà không có nắp bích , cái rế sắt giữ bi đặc trưng rồi mà . Đang lành lặn quậy 1 hơi là tèo luôn nha.

vết sướt đó do lắp ghép chặt gây ra , chả vấn đề gì, bác chủ thao tác sai khi siết ốc thôi

----------

Bongmayquathem, MinhPT

----------


## Bongmayquathem

dạ cảm ơn anh Nam. Để em siết thêm ốc lock vào thử coi độ runout có đỡ hơn ko. Tại thấy không rơ dọc trục nên e không siết nữa.

----------


## legiao

Nó xài bạc 7203 
Mình mở ra nhìn thấy ót quá dùng hơi thổi sạch tra mở mới lấp vào

----------


## legiao

[ATTACH=CONFIG]46223[
 như cái nầy

----------

